# LPG tank filling help



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Well my imported RV is here in the drive and only awaiting DVLA inspection now.

When I used her in Florida the LPG tank was filled for me by campsite staff and wondered how it was filled in the UK at the pumps?

Do you do it yourself and how?

What adaptations do I need to use on UK pumps?


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

You will need a bayonet type coupling, with that installed you will have to pump the gas yourself. It is very straight forward, you insert the nozzle onto the bayonet and turn the outer collar through about 180 degrees, once coupled you depress lever and the gas (liquid) begins to flow. Once the tank is filled (about 80%) it will stop taking any more liquid. Undo lever and turn the outer back to the start position, I would reccommend gloves as the gas is cold and you always get a small blast of vapour that is in the pipe/ coupling. 

Hope this is helpful and fully verified by others. 

If however, you would like to engage my services for the full service side we could negotiate a rate and accommodation.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

You need various adapters, depending on if you are travelling abroad. I bought a multi- atachment fron O'Leary so that I can fill up from GB., France or Spain for about £35

Ian


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Asgard beat me to the main point, but ask if not enought info!

Ian


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Im going to need one of these myself can you tell me who or what is Oleary??

Thanks

Dazzer


----------



## 88792 (May 9, 2005)

Ther are two types of coupling , the bayonet one works in this country but France has a different type. They are available from MobileRv, about £30 each. They just screw onto the US coupling.
Important that you open the overflow valve so you don't overfill.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Thought I saw that done in US :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi mikesha
I usually let our friendly LPG station guy fill our tank (only filled it three times since we bought the RV :wink: ) and I am interested to know where the overflow valve is on the LPG tank, can't think that I have ever seen one..... Might be a good thing to know for future reference......

Many thanks

Keith


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*LPG tank filling*

Hi John,
just like to add a few details, but very important ones, LPG tanks must NEVER be filled to more than 80% capacity,RV tanks have three ways to determine fill levels (1) visual guage with a red needle showing empty to full in increments. The F mark means Full to 80% capacity dont go past it.
(2) after approx 1991 RV tanks should be fitted with an auto stopfill valve
making it in theory impossible to overfill(works like a ballcock valve).
NEVER assume that this is working properly always look at the visual guage when filling.(3) a small brass valve called an 80% valve (you won't be popular if you use this at an autogas filling station) but what you are supposed to do is open it very slightly prior to filling just enough to let some vapour escape when the level gets to 80% the vapour escaping will change to liquid lpg escaping when this happens stop filling close the 80% valve(gloves very cold). If unsure PM me your phone number.
After you've done this a few times it will become second nature.
Regards Duncan.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*O Leary Motorhomes*



Dazzer said:


> Im going to need one of these myself can you tell me who or what is Oleary??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dazzer


Do a Google search for O Leary Motorhomes. They are a parts/accessories dealer based near Hull.

I have dealth with them several times and give them 10 out of 10.

Russell


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi Guys, I just went outside a took a few photos, the english baynet has an internal thread in the end which the other two can screw into.


----------

